# Intro/Confessions of a 5w6 INTP



## FeedYourCeiling (May 3, 2013)

Hey everyone, I'm Skyler. 

...So I've been interested in learning about psychology and my own psyche, ever since I was about 12 years old, which is what eventually led me to this forum. I took the Enneagram test and Myers-Briggs test before finding this forum, and I guess I was surprised at how accurate the tests were-- type 5 and INTP describe how I really am in ways that nobody else has.

So I suppose I came here to find others like me, and to have discussions with other types as well. As someone who spends most of their life inside their head thinking, theorizing, and imagining instead of socializing, it's probably no surprise that I tend to feel alone. I think perhaps I've felt alone for the majority of my life. 

I mean, I don't feel "lonely" often, or crave much social interaction-- I am actually quite fond of my alone time... however, I feel alone because I don't relate to many people, and I feel like I am unrelatable to others. When I don't understand something, I enjoy solving the puzzle and learning. I am always seeking to know and understand. My experiences have taught me that a lot of people aren't like that when it comes to dealing with a person they don't understand or agree with.

I'm not a robot, I have plenty of feelings-- but because I tend to intellectualize my emotions, I often appear to others as void of feeling or emotions. I just get excited about thinking new thoughts, that's all... My method of problem-solving is to become impartial and examine the situation from all possible angles in order to better understand it... Somehow, it creates a wall between me and other people.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings FeedYourCeiling and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum FeedYourCeiling. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## gammagon (Aug 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome to PerC fellow intp type 5


----------



## FeedYourCeiling (May 3, 2013)

Thanks  And you're Chaotic Neutral too! How wonderful to meet you.


----------



## gammagon (Aug 8, 2012)

You're welcome and yes!  You too.


----------



## Texero F (Feb 20, 2013)

Greetings fellow 5w6 Intp


----------



## RoSoDude (Apr 3, 2012)

As an INTP 6w5, I can relate. So, welcome! You are not alone here.

Definitely check out the subforums, you'll probably find a lot of discussion interesting to you. If you're into the theory of typology I recommend the cognitive functions subforum for a deeper look into what's really going on in MBTI. Same for the Enneagram forum. The subforums for each type (like the INTP subforum or the E5 sub forum) are more just general discussion for like-minded people. Or unlike-minded people, if you prefer.


----------

